# AMA Specialty Rescue Needs Crafty People



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Since Karla has posted asking for help for the Hospitality group for the 2011 Specialty, I thought I would post this link too.
Cathy, Myself and Joanie Carqueville are the coordinators for the Rescue Raffle at the Texas Specialty. We need to start now to gather items for the Rescue Raffle. For those that dont attend, we have many tables with many wonderful Maltese or non-Maltese items to buy raffle tickets for. It is a wonderful fun event and it is the main source of all the Rescue funds that are in the AMA Rescue account. So many Rescues are counting on us. We hope to make this one of the best years for raising funds despite the economy. Texas does everything in a grand way and hope this holds true for the Raffle.
What I am asking from all of you is, if you are a crafty person and make things or know people that make things, our Rescue Raffle could use your talent and donations. We have the whole winter to work on this and I hope to enlist your help and support. Some of you can donate your items and those that go can buy tickets in hopes of winning them.
What do you think?? This can be fun and you can share your donation before it is sent, just to wet the appetite of those going. LOL
I personally have gotten into a few bidding wars on the silent auction items. We have one table that is silent auction too. If you want to e-mail me privately that works for me, or pm Cathy.
[email protected] Thanks, Edie


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Edie :thumbsup: Thanks for reminding us.. It is one of the funnest parts of the Specialty.. the raffle and the rescue parade is always so awesome. I was planning on contributing some homemade stuff this year.. and for the crafters know that they don't have to be perfect... For those who haven't ever participated maybe you can help refresh all of us with the variety of items offered. Some I remember are doggy beds, pads, grooming tools, doggy outfits, Maltese pictures, stationary, dog food, treats, bows and Maltese emblem bags etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd be happy to donate dog bows again!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! The raffle was so much fun!!!!! I bought so many tickets and tried to win some really cool stuff!!!! 
...Maybe next year I'll actually win something!! rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The fun part about winning things is figuring out how to get it home.
We will have some very special things again this year , most are Maltese related, but they dont have to be. 
I have a friend that makes afghan's and have donated a few of those in past years. 
Please send all donations to :

Denise Hunter
302 Stone Mountain Road
Cresson, Texas 76035

Please mark the outside of the box "Rescue Raffle".

I am getting excited and we still have a long time till April.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie,

I have tons of stuff to donate, and I'm planning on attending this year. Also, I think we should sell raffle tickets here on SM to those that will not be able to attend this year. As it gets closer to the date for the Specialty, I'll contact Yung to make certain that he will be OK will this. If you need me to keep track of the raffle tickets purchased by SM folks, I'm more than happy to help.

Hugs,

Lynn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Question about the Rescue Parade -- to be in the parade, does the fluff have to be rescued from AMA or can he/she be a rescue from another rescue group? Would love to have Tilly in the parade.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, It would be great to have your help and will talk to Joanie also about selling the raffle tickets to SM members.
As far as having a rescue dog in the parade, it all depends on how many AMA rescue dogs are going to be in it. I think the limit on dogs is 6 due to time. If Joanie doesnt have 6 AMA rescues, then most certainly any other Maltese rescue can be in it. 
I know of 4 AMA rescue's that are planning on being in the parade, but that could change before the show. One of them is Hope and one never knows with her.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I would be happy to contribute something. Not sure what but I paint roses (only have painted Maggie's portrait as far as Maltese stuff) But if you think some would like roses on "something" I will be happy to do that.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am sure a lot of people love roses including myself. That would be great. 
Did you see the address to send to??


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Edie,

I just saw this post and would like to donate to the AMA rescue raffle. I have been into knitting afghans this summer and really enjoyed it so if you think it is appropriate I would like to make one and donate for the rescue fund. They are not Maltese related but I can tell you Maltese sure like cuddling up on them:biggrin:

Here are some pictures of the ones I made for myself. I love bright colors so I made orange for the summer and just finished a red one for this winter.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Rest of the pictures


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lynda, WOW!! That is one beautiful afghan!! Holy Cow!

I'm, certainly, going to buy raffle tickets now. Hey Edie, can I?

I will be there for sure. I plan on taking Tommy, and LBB. They will
be in the ring together. 

LBB: Yep, that will be a sight for sore eyes ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow Lynda, that afghan is just beautiful!!! I hope to attend the Nationals this year and i'd like to donate to the raffle, i just have to think what i'd like to donate.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Linda, I just saw this. Would LOVE to have you make an afghan for the Rescue Raffle. I will be there and yes Deb, anyone can buy tickets for the Raffle. The trick is getting everything back home if you are flying. Take an extra suitcase or a very big one and just pack it half full. 
Linda, did you see the address to send things too?? It all goes to :
Denise Hunter
302 Stone Mountain Rd.
Cresson, Texas 76035
You need to write "Rescue Raffle" on the outside of the box and please let me know privately if you send something. We need to keep a list of our donor's to publish the list at the Specialty. thanks so much from all our Rescue's. Hugs,Edie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok Edie, I will do it. I can make it out of wool, cotton or acrylic, and any color. Do you or anyone else have a preference/suggestion? The two that I sent pictures of are made out of wool yarn.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would make it washable if you can. Is the wool ,machine washable and dry??


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I would make it washable if you can. Is the wool ,machine washable and dry??


The wool I used for mine is machine washable on a very gentle cycle, but not machine dry. It has to be laid flat to dry, or dry cleaned. I will use a yarn that is both machine washable and dry and probably full of color:thumbsup:

I will be off shopping tomorrow:chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what GORGEOUS blankets!!!! And a beautiful living room as well!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful work Lynda! I had no idea that you were so talented! I hope you can come again this year. We always have such a ball hanging out together. You know that purse of yours that I liked so much at the last Specialty? Well, I didn't get the exact same one but I did get one in a different make with the same colors. I totally love it and have had so many complements. Yours inspired me to make the purchase! 

Cathy

P.S. Your kidz are as cute as ever!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - what a gorgeous afghan. :aktion033: Just love the colors in your room and of course your little loves in the room. :wub::wub: Do they come with the afghan if we win it? (okay - a girl can try can't she? :blush


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Lynda - what a gorgeous afghan. :aktion033: Just love the colors in your room and of course your little loves in the room. :wub::wub: *Do they come with the afghan if we win it?* (okay - a girl can try can't she? :blush


No they don't come with the afghan, but you're in luck. Once again, LBB will be raffled off ~ :thumbsup:

Love Jops


LBB: MOM!! Jops is raffling me again!!

Deb: Oh God, not this again. Jops, knock it off.

Jops: I already talked to Auntie Edie. She said we could raffle LBB.

Bette: No she didn't. I "heard" the entire conversation. Yep, both sides of it, while you were talking to her on the phone.

Jops: Look Big Ears, stay out of my way. I will take you, and your gigantic ears, down.

LBB: Does Bette have big ears? I didn't notice.

Jops: Shut up you freak!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Deb I just love the conversations between your little ones.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

cyndrae said:


> Deb I just love the conversations between your little ones.


I do too. It is great that Deb understands everything they are saying. I'm still working on understanding my three but I do have there dirty looks down pat:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a silk painter specializing in pet portraits and recently started painting silk scarves with dog art and donating them to rescue groups. Here are two that I donated to the Havanese Rescue group at the Havanese Nationals last month. One is a regular size scarf and the other is a "purse" scarf which is a very small scarf that is meant to be tied around the handle of a purse. So I was thinking I could do a couple for the Maltese rescue with Malts painted on them. Any thoughts on preferred colors??


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, Too darling. I will let others comment on the colors, but this would be so great of you to donate. Thanks so much. Hugs,Edie


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks, Edie- I'm glad you like them!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, those are gorgeous. How about a black scarf with a white Maltese with black points/nose, eyes and halo. Maybe the malt could have something sparkley painted on it like a neck collar.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous. How about a black scarf with a white Maltese with black points/nose, eyes and halo. Maybe the malt could have something sparkley painted on it like a neck collar.


Lynda,
thanks for the suggestion! I "paint" with silk dyes so it's hard to add sparkley paint as the dyes don't come in sparkle. I do sometimes add pixie dust to parts of my paintings for shimmer, but they would wash out of a scarf and if I used sparkle paint- it would be too stiff on the silk. I do use gold gutta which I could outline a collar in and that would add some shimmer-I do that a lot. Also I could add some tiny swarovski crystals within the collar to add a little more sparkle, too. Maybe a black border with red or hot pink inside and a cute little malt with black points and a little gold swarovski studded collar- how does that sound??


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh what beautiful scarves! How nice of you to offer to paint a couple for the Rescue Raffle. I can't wait to buy tickets!

A big thank you to everyone who has offered items for the raffle! 

Cathy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

jpupart said:


> Lynda,
> thanks for the suggestion! I "paint" with silk dyes so it's hard to add sparkley paint as the dyes don't come in sparkle. I do sometimes add pixie dust to parts of my paintings for shimmer, but they would wash out of a scarf and if I used sparkle paint- it would be too stiff on the silk. I do use gold gutta which I could outline a collar in and that would add some shimmer-I do that a lot. Also I could add some tiny swarovski crystals within the collar to add a little more sparkle, too. Maybe a black border with red or hot pink inside and a cute little malt with black points and a little gold swarovski studded collar- how does that sound??


That sounds great. I love the idea of the Swarovski crystals.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> That sounds great. I love the idea of the Swarovski crystals.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds great to me also. Looking forward to seeing it. Will you share a picture of it before shipping or will it be a surprise for those going to the Specialty?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gorgeous work on those scarves.:aktion033: I think they'd be beautiful with a Maltese :wub::wub: Hoping you'll share pictures for those of us who can't go to Nationals but would like to take part in the raffle.

I do have to say on the subject of sparkles that I got a pair of slippers with sparkles and they shed everywhere and then I was worried that Tyler would get them in his eyes from being on his paws. So I love the Swarovsky idea!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sounds great to me also. Looking forward to seeing it. Will you share a picture of it before shipping or will it be a surprise for those going to the Specialty?? Hugs,Edie


I'll be happy to post a picture before shipping. I'm hoping I don't have to paint this really soon as I am already backlogged with several portrait and scarf commissions right now and I'm not even quite in the Holiday season yet. Is it OK to send it in January?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gorgeous work on those scarves.:aktion033: I think they'd be beautiful with a Maltese :wub::wub: Hoping you'll share pictures for those of us who can't go to Nationals but would like to take part in the raffle.
> 
> I do have to say on the subject of sparkles that I got a pair of slippers with sparkles and they shed everywhere and then I was worried that Tyler would get them in his eyes from being on his paws. So I love the Swarovsky idea!


thank you!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> I'll be happy to post a picture before shipping. I'm hoping I don't have to paint this really soon as I am already backlogged with several portrait and scarf commissions right now and I'm not even quite in the Holiday season yet. Is it OK to send it in January?


Hi!

I'm a co-chair of the Rescue Raffle with Edie so I can answer your question. Sending the scarf in January would be fine. I can't wait to see the pics you post. I bet the scarf will be absolutely fabulous. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Cathy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

If I ever get to make the afghan I will post pictures too:blink:. I went to the yarn shop yesterday, my knitting teacher sells yarn, and I took a ball of yarn home to try out patterns. I put the ball on the floor so I could rewind it into two separate cones. My phone rang so I stopped the yarn winder and turned around to answer the phone. When I turned around again there was a trail of yarn running through my sewing room, down the hall and into the kitchen right in front of Chachi's bed:smpullhair:.What a freaking mess.:smilie_tischkante: I am not sure he did it but I think he did. I'm gonna have DNA testing done so I can punish the right mischief maker:smmadder:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

lynda said:


> If I ever get to make the afghan I will post pictures too:blink:. I went to the yarn shop yesterday, my knitting teacher sells yarn, and I took a ball of yarn home to try out patterns. I put the ball on the floor so I could rewind it into two separate cones. My phone rang so I stopped the yarn winder and turned around to answer the phone. When I turned around again there was a trail of yarn running through my sewing room, down the hall and into the kitchen right in front of Chachi's bed:smpullhair:.What a freaking mess.:smilie_tischkante: I am not sure he did it but I think he did. I'm gonna have DNA testing done so I can punish the right mischief maker:smmadder:


Oh Lynda, this is too funny! LOL It's a good thing Chachi is so cute. You couldn't possibly stay mad that that darling little guy. :biggrin:

Cathy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> If I ever get to make the afghan I will post pictures too:blink:. I went to the yarn shop yesterday, my knitting teacher sells yarn, and I took a ball of yarn home to try out patterns. I put the ball on the floor so I could rewind it into two separate cones. My phone rang so I stopped the yarn winder and turned around to answer the phone. When I turned around again there was a trail of yarn running through my sewing room, down the hall and into the kitchen right in front of Chachi's bed:smpullhair:.What a freaking mess.:smilie_tischkante: I am not sure he did it but I think he did. I'm gonna have DNA testing done so I can punish the right mischief maker:smmadder:


Ohhh Lynda. I knew right where that was going when I got to the "turned to answer the phone.":HistericalSmiley: All signs (and yarn ends) would lead to Chachi but I personally think he's too cute to have done that. If the DNA bears this out, I think you'd better punish him with the old "smothering kisses" torture. Works every time.:wub: If you need help administering, just call me.:innocent:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Project for AMA specialty*

I am thinking of a project to do and have decided to do it. I have talked to Edie about it and want to get other input/pictures. If I should post this somewhere else let me know.

I am doing a tribute quilt for our rescues and our rescuers. I am looking for pictures of our rescue dogs. And names of people that have rescued that would not mind having their name on a quilt. First name only?

I am just at the beginning stage but here are some pictures of the project. On the yellow bands I will put the names of the rescued pups and names of rescuers. The picture is a wall hanging but I'm going to add another round of blocks so it might end up being a throw.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> I am thinking of a project to do and have decided to do it. I have talked to Edie about it and want to get other input/pictures. If I should post this somewhere else let me know.
> 
> I am doing a tribute quilt for our rescues and our rescuers. I am looking for pictures of our rescue dogs. And names of people that have rescued that would not mind having their name on a quilt. First name only?
> 
> I am just at the beginning stage but here are some pictures of the project. On the yellow bands I will put the names of the rescued pups and names of rescuers. The picture is a wall hanging but I'm going to add another round of blocks so it might end up being a throw.


CINDY!!! THAT IS SO GORGEOUS.:chili::chili: And such a wonderful idea for a quilt.:wub::wub: It's bringing tears to my eyes thinking about it. :smcry: Just fabulous! :ThankYou:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

cyndrae said:


> I am thinking of a project to do and have decided to do it. I have talked to Edie about it and want to get other input/pictures. If I should post this somewhere else let me know.
> 
> I am doing a tribute quilt for our rescues and our rescuers. I am looking for pictures of our rescue dogs. And names of people that have rescued that would not mind having their name on a quilt. First name only?
> 
> I am just at the beginning stage but here are some pictures of the project. On the yellow bands I will put the names of the rescued pups and names of rescuers. The picture is a wall hanging but I'm going to add another round of blocks so it might end up being a throw.


 

Cindy that quilt is beyond beautiful!!! I'm just speechless right now and don't know what to say except it's beautiful. I have all kinds of emotions running through me.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, I just finished the afghan and here are some pictures before I send it off to Tx. Hope you all like it.

It is approximately 48" X 62", 100% mercerized cotton, machine washable and dry-able.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynda, that afghan is just beautiful. I can't believe how quickly you got it finished.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> I am thinking of a project to do and have decided to do it. I have talked to Edie about it and want to get other input/pictures. If I should post this somewhere else let me know.
> 
> I am doing a tribute quilt for our rescues and our rescuers. I am looking for pictures of our rescue dogs. And names of people that have rescued that would not mind having their name on a quilt. First name only?
> 
> I am just at the beginning stage but here are some pictures of the project. On the yellow bands I will put the names of the rescued pups and names of rescuers. The picture is a wall hanging but I'm going to add another round of blocks so it might end up being a throw.


What a great project! I'm a professional machine quilter and would love to do the quilting for you on this quilt as a way to donate my skills. I can direct you to a gallery of my work if you want.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Lynda, that afghan is just beautiful. I can't believe how quickly you got it finished.


Lynda - It's absolutely beautiful. Boy do I know what work went into it too. Many, many years ago I made a similar afghan and it took me forever. Someone will be very lucky to get it.:chili: What great ways to help our rescues.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

The scarves, afghan, and quilt hanging are all so beautiful. What great donations. We have so much talent here! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Lynda - It's absolutely beautiful. Boy do I know what work went into it too. Many, many years ago I made a similar afghan and it took me forever. Someone will be very lucky to get it.:chili: What great ways to help our rescues.


Hi Sue, yes, a lot of work went into it but I did the panels on a knitting machine and then put the panels together by hand. I have two knitting machines and I love using them. To use knitting machines is a huge learning curve. I have been doing it for about 6 years and I am still learning. I am lucky enough to have a machine knitting teacher not far from me. We have become great friends and I have learned a lot from her. There are also knitting machine web sites that are great that I have learned a lot from. I have programs in my computer that I can design on and then send it to my knitting machine for knitting out different patterns. I have an embroidery sewing machine that also hooks up to my computer to stitch out different designs. I love to create things and I do it through my knitting and sewing.:biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral!!! We sure have some talented members here!!! I'm in awe! :aktion033: You all do beautiful work!!! I used to macremae and crochet, but....alas.....am a victim of "use it or lose it". Those skills are long lost.


Hey, think anyone would want to win a Halloween float??? :HistericalSmiley::blush:....only kidding. (I need my wagon):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

lynda said:


> Ok, I just finished the afghan and here are some pictures before I send it off to Tx. Hope you all like it.
> 
> It is approximately 48" X 62", 100% mercerized cotton, machine washable and dry-able.


You do great work. All the stiches look perfect.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> What a great project! I'm a professional machine quilter and would love to do the quilting for you on this quilt as a way to donate my skills. I can direct you to a gallery of my work if you want.


I would love to see youre work and thanks for offering but I do all my quilting by hand. Thanks, Cindy


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

No problem, Cindy. I may do a whole cloth quilt to donate, then. If you want to see my work go to www.heartmadeforyou.com.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

lynda said:


> Hi Sue, yes, a lot of work went into it but I did the panels on a knitting machine and then put the panels together by hand. I have two knitting machines and I love using them. To use knitting machines is a huge learning curve. I have been doing it for about 6 years and I am still learning. I am lucky enough to have a machine knitting teacher not far from me. We have become great friends and I have learned a lot from her. There are also knitting machine web sites that are great that I have learned a lot from. I have programs in my computer that I can design on and then send it to my knitting machine for knitting out different patterns. I have an embroidery sewing machine that also hooks up to my computer to stitch out different designs. I love to create things and I do it through my knitting and sewing.:biggrin:


I have a knitting machine that I am trying to learn on. Learning curve... you aren't kidding! You do very beautiful work.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful Afghan and cant thank you enough for all your work for our rescue's. I cant believe its only 6 months to Specialty time again and all the wonderful donations will sure help. Cant wait to see it all in person and bid on everything too.


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you just looking for craft items? If you could use a $50 gift certificate, I would be glad to donate one for the event.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

bloomingtails said:


> Are you just looking for craft items? If you could use a $50 gift certificate, I would be glad to donate one for the event.


That would be an awesome donation IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Would love to have any donations that anyone wants to send. That would be great!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Linda, Your beautiful afghan arrived at Denise's and she LOVES it, in fact she WANTS it. LOL The clothes you sent are very cute also. Thanks so much for your donation. The afghan is already being fought over. LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Linda, Your beautiful afghan arrived at Denise's and she LOVES it, in fact she WANTS it. LOL The clothes you sent are very cute also. Thanks so much for your donation. The afghan is already being fought over. LOL


Thanks for letting me know the package arrived. I am sure the rescue raffle will do well with all the lovely items that people from SM are donating.

Fingers crossed I get to go to Tx and do my share of bidding.:biggrin:


----------

